# Letting agent / property management - Marina Square



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good letting agent and property management company for my property in Marina Square (Reem Island) please? 

Many thanks.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

speak with Ms. Wanda - she's European so you will get good service
she's from PSI letting agency - her mobile: 0567621187


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/abudabirentals/
or
www.abudhabirental.net

contact number is on the page.
Specialist in Al Reem combined with a good service. 

They are British/European professionals.(If that really makes a difference)


----------

